# Antibiotic usage in calves?



## Nostalgia1800 (Jul 12, 2019)

I have a 12 day old calf who is showing signs of sickness (not eating much / diarrhea) so I gave him some Dura-pen, but it doesn't say on the bottle how often to give him a dose, it only says how much to give, depending on weight. Anybody use this product before and know how often to dose? Thanks in advance.


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 13, 2019)

I have to apologize, because I just now saw this post and it is a month old.  I am sure by now you have gotten him over the diarrhea but just didn't want you to think we were ignoring you.  I got pretty sidetracked with my dad having a major stroke in July, so was hit and miss on here and no one "alerted me" to your question.  I am no expert, but have raised bottle calves for years and use nurse cows too.  
Dura-pen is not really good for scours.  Most likely he had either coccidia or just too much milk, or the if milk replacer was soy based that can cause some real problems. Corid will take care of the coccidia, and there are boluses to use for other types of diarrhea.  

I hope that someone helped you through this.


----------

